# water heaters



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

need info on trauma water heater 10 litre gas heated stopped working is is printed cicuit or blocked gas jets how do i test


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Test with your ear  

Listen carefully as you switch on

1. Clunk - the gas valve should open to let gas through.
2. rapid ticking - the igniter unit trying to light the gas
3. Whoosh - the gas igniting

Could also be your regulator starting to block up, check you have a strong flame on the hob when all burners are lit together.



Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do the lights on the control come on. a truma dealer can connect a fault finding gizmo to the unit, this will tell him what has failed. only do this after you have done the check trevorf has suggested and if the lights fail. it could be as expensive as we found out.  8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

THANKS Trvor and Cabby for quick replies good flames lights come on can hear clicks on ingnighter its a bloced jet or circuit board will let you know the outcome Thanks again Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

meant to ask does it work on 230 volts as well as 12v and gas.not understanding what van you have.

cabby


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi.. It is gas only just ignition works on battery.when it is working the van is peugeot tabbert built 1993


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good quality van then.let us know what you find. while you are having it looked at see if we could have an imersion type of heater fitted to it.230v of course. as mine is gas only with the 12volt.

cabby


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Cabby and Trevor Will keep you informed as it goes on had to bring it away from the first repairer as he wanted to start by taking the whole lot out instead of trying the simple tests first like the circuit board i want to keep the price down he wants to keep it up bob


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

could be the solinoid on the gas valve


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for info i have a circuit board that controls the heating and a switch that controls a piezter ignition dont know about a gas solenoid where would i find that Bob


----------

